# when to take bcaa's



## seven11 (Jul 14, 2005)

when's the best time to take bcaa, and how do i take em, on an empty stomach maybe?


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

I have read to take them on an empty stomach but I would take them with food.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 14, 2005)

before exercise or after? or both


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

I really cant say, 1 hour before so they have time to be absorbed....but I believe after your body might need them more.....Emma will have to give the deciding opinion on this one.


----------



## maze (Jul 14, 2005)

BCAAs are ussually taken before and after workouts.  As they are used for strength/muscle building and recovery.  On an empty stomach they are absorbed faster.


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2005)

they are most effective when taken on an empty stomach although I would say in general the effects aren't really seen unless the person is dieting down and in a caloric defecit.  but there is certainly no harm in taking extra BCAA's post workout.

when the body detects elevated levels of L-Leucine it thinks that muscle tissue is being catabolized.  in turn the body increases muscle protein syntesis and lipolysis.  this is one way that BCAA's are a great tool to possibly increase LBM while losing fat when dieting down.  it is not uncommon for bb'ers who supplement with sufficient amounts of BCAA's to gain several lbs of LBM while dieting down for a show.

when ever I do AM cardio on an empty stomach I always take 10-20 grams of BCAA's before.


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> they are most effective when taken on an empty stomach although I would say in general the effects aren't really seen unless the person is dieting down and in a caloric defecit.  but there is certainly no harm in taking extra BCAA's post workout.
> 
> when the body detects elevated levels of L-Leucine it thinks that muscle tissue is being catabolized.  in turn the body increases muscle protein syntesis and lipolysis.  this is one way that BCAA's are a great tool to possibly increase LBM while losing fat when dieting down.  it is not uncommon for bb'ers who supplement with sufficient amounts of BCAA's to gain several lbs of LBM while dieting down for a show.
> 
> when ever I do AM cardio on an empty stomach I always take 10-20 grams of BCAA's before.


Could you take them with a protein only meal?


----------



## maze (Jul 14, 2005)

Whey for example is high in BCAAs ...


----------



## Du (Jul 14, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> when ever I do AM cardio on an empty stomach I always take 10-20 grams of BCAA's before.


And how you like that taste? Takin it in the AM - that would ruin my day.


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Could you take them with a protein only meal?



definetly...


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> And how you like that taste? Takin it in the AM - that would ruin my day.



I use a product called ICE from Extreme Formulations.  definelty the best tasting BCAA supplement I've ever used.  it comes in grape & fruit punch flavoring, I use the grape (heard the other was nasty).  it mixes very easy in cold water unlike just about every other BCAA supp


----------



## seven11 (Jul 14, 2005)

im gonna use xtend i found the 1 kilo bottle for 40 and that is cheaper then on other sites


----------



## seven11 (Jul 14, 2005)

oh by the way lam, i know this should go into the training section but is morning cardio on an empty stomach more effective then hiit? and when doing so do u take bcaa before tghat


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> oh by the way lam, i know this should go into the training section but is morning cardio on an empty stomach more effective then hiit? and when doing so do u take bcaa before tghat



low intensity long duration cardio doesn't provide the same increase in the RMR nor does it increase GH levels like interval training does.

you can do HIIT 1st thing in the am on an empty stomach if you want


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

so hiit is better for fat burning


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> so hiit is better for fat burning



yes


----------



## andyo (Sep 26, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> im gonna use xtend i found the 1 kilo bottle for 40 and that is cheaper then on other sites




How is it going for you? How are you dosing yours?I just ordered my bottle yesterday and it should be heresoon.

How do you feel on it or after using it?


----------



## musclepump (Sep 26, 2005)

I take them pre and post workout and before bed


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 26, 2005)

Grape ICE is good, but I liked BCAA+G my MRM better. You don't mix it with water. Dump, chug, swallow.


----------



## Flakko (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it ok if I mix the BCAA's with some Carbs like Dextrose or something like that and take it pre-w/o? Or in the morning on an empty stomach?


----------



## Bond007 (May 24, 2011)

*Non-Workout Days*

Do I keep taking BCAA and NO2 on the days that I don't work out or if I do only cardio but no weights? or should it be daily dose regarding. Because my understanding, NO2 should be taken 1st thing in the AM and pre-Workout, and BCAA after workout.  So far I take NO2 only in the AM on non-workout days, and also pre-workout on workout days.  BCAA I only take on my workout days after workout.  Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## SuperLift (May 24, 2011)

I just kinda munch on them all day. lol!  My favorite aminos are by Universal, the Beef Aminos! I get the 400ct for like $15. cant beat it!  Lean Beef Aminos By Universal Nutrition


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 24, 2011)

i like mine before or during my workout...seems like better endurance and recovery if used while training...


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 25, 2011)

Good thread thanks for the read. You lose about 40% of any unprotected free form BCAAs you ingest to gluconeogenesis (conversion to sugar) and a fat loss inhibiting insulin spike thus the primary anti-catabolic value an athlete gets from ingestion on a full or empty stomach is the increase in the energy substrate glucose and insulin so less muscle amino acids are lost. This can be an over 50% loss as well depending upon the EAA content and ratios in the amino acid pool and systemic EAA levels.


----------



## Daft205 (May 25, 2011)

I believe that bcaas are best utilized throughout the day, both with and without meals, for their leucine content and it's supposed impact on protein synthesis. I use both bcaa powder as well as  a chewable(powerchews). I use the powder when at home and the chewable when on the go.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (May 29, 2011)

Some people at the gym take BCAA's during training is that a good idea?


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 30, 2011)

Flakko said:


> Is it ok if I mix the BCAA's with some Carbs like Dextrose or something like that and take it pre-w/o? Or in the morning on an empty stomach?


 
Actually it is since about 40% of non-alpha-hydroxy protected BCAAs convert to glucose durring digestion anyway. But that depends upon your simple carb intake in your diet.


----------

